# 10' western ice breaker hydraulic v box spreader



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Like the title says...for sale is a 10' hydraulic v box spreader

I bought sight unseen condition unknown...the guy said it worked???

Pintle chain is in good shape
Will hook up to truck when I have time to verify motor works, if not it will be replaced with new

Asking $3,000 obo

Pics to come or pm if you want me to send direct
Located in Central Illinois

Selling because I'm selling my last 1 ton hydraulic dump truck that it was going to go on.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

So we hooked this spreader up and the chain is froze up. 
As-is $2,000.00 
New drag chain installed $3,000.00


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, that's probably worth more than $2k as scrap metal.

That thing is a steal either way you are offering it. Can't believe it hasn't sold.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Damn, that's probably worth more than $2k as scrap metal.
> 
> That thing is a steal either way you are offering it. Can't believe it hasn't sold.


That's what I thought...


----------

